# Draghi: "Non ti vaccini? M.uori". Video.



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".

Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;wPNpWDEGH2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPNpWDEGH2o[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387043 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;wPNpWDEGH2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPNpWDEGH2o[/video]


Affermazioni di una gravità inaudita. Stiamo diventando uno stato di terrore. Basti vedere che perfino il forum mi ha censurato l'affermazione ed ho dovuto mettere il punto. Dove andremo a finire?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Certo che se cerca di convincere la gente così.. dicendo falsità mah


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2021)

Più continuano a sparare queste caxxate e più la gente (giustamente) non si vaccinerà.

P.S Poi come al solito i giornalisti che volutamente travisano le parole per screditare una certa parte politica...esilaranti


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387049 ha scritto:


> Più continuano a sparare queste caxxate e più la gente (giustamente) non si vaccinerà.


Di cavolate ormai ne abbiamo sentite a bizzeffe, anche se non è una giustificazione, ma qui si è superato il limite: si è arrivati al punto di seminare terrore per una cosa che non dovrebbe essere nemmeno obbligatoria. Cioè, ma vi pare una cosa normale dire "o fai questo o m.uori"? Qui si che si possono fare paragoni con il nazismo ed il fascismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387043 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;wPNpWDEGH2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPNpWDEGH2o[/video]



La cosa buffa è che la gente non è disposta a vaccinarsi per salvare se stessi e nemmeno gli altri (magari i loro parenti) ma se il Covid avesse come sintomi dei bubboni in faccia che ti sfigurano la gente starebbe facendo al fila con la tenda per vaccinarsi...a questo siamo

Proprio oggi leggevo una bella intervista di un'infermiera negli USA che raccontava di come è pieno di giovani (diciamo dai 20 ai 40 anni) che fanno i fenomeni no vax e poi quando li devono intubare si mettono a pregare di fargli il vaccino...


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387041 ha scritto:


> Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".
> 
> Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Tranquillo Mario, martedì proverai il brivido della paura pure tu


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387063 ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che la gente non è disposta a vaccinarsi _*per salvare se stessi e nemmeno gli altri *_(magari i loro parenti) ma se il Covid avesse come sintomi dei bubboni in faccia che ti sfigurano la gente starebbe facendo al fila con la tenda per vaccinarsi...a questo siamo
> 
> Proprio oggi leggevo una bella intervista di un'infermiera negli USA che raccontava di come è pieno di giovani (diciamo dai 20 ai 40 anni) che fanno i fenomeni no vax e poi quando li devono intubare si mettono a pregare di fargli il vaccino...



Ma ancora sta fesseria? Il vaccino protegge (forse) solo te, non gli altri. Dio miodei dischi rotto siete


----------



## varvez (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387067 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Mario, martedì proverai il brivido della paura pure tu



Perchè?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387041 ha scritto:


> Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".
> 
> Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Da quando è diventato medico?
Pensi a far di conto come lo zio ntunello.


Dichiarazioni gravissime.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387070 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora sta fesseria? Il vaccino protegge (forse) solo te, non gli altri. Dio miodei dischi rotto siete



Il vaccino oltre a evitare i sintomi riduce anche notevolmente il rischio di essere contagiati oltre ad evitare che si finisca in TI devastando il sistema sanitario..smettiamola di diffondere pagliacciate tutte le patologie che sono state vinte GRAZIE ai vaccini dimostrano che sono efficaci per ridurre contagi e vincere la battaglia..
Che mi si dica che non si è sicuri di QUESTO vaccino lo accetto, che si metta addirittura in dubbio la validità del sistema vaccinale no...

Ma ovviamente alla mia provocazione non risponde nessuno...immagino ci fosse un bel vaccino per l'HIV o altre patologie sessualmente trasmissibili...anche lì ci sarebbe la fila per poter poi sc0par&#8364; senza il guanto...

In ogni caso, obblighi non ce ne sono ma sistema di incentivo...del resto è giusto che chi fa qualcosa per la società, invece di lamentarsi e basta, abbia un minimo di ricompensa...sarà più facile prenotare se tanti non si vaccinano

Due cose hanno sempre chiesto, la prima il distanziamento (e non andava bene) adesso di vaccinarsi (sia mai)

allora scegliamo i lockdown..sarà meglio..oppure pensiamo di vincere la battaglia come aveva indicato il genio Boris Jhonson, lasciando i morti sul campo?..alla fine pure lui è corso ai ripari appena gli sono esplosi gli ospedali però..vogliamo tornare a quello?


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2021)

È un mostro


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387070 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora sta fesseria? Il vaccino protegge (forse) solo te, non gli altri. Dio miodei dischi rotto siete



Ma poi ad un certo punto perché uno dovrebbe farsi carico degli altri?
Questo finto, fintissimo altruismo mi da parecchio fastidio


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387079 ha scritto:


> Da quando è diventato medico?
> Pensi a far di conto come lo zio ntunello.
> 
> 
> Dichiarazioni gravissime.



Ciao Peppe
Ma vedi a che punto basso siamo arrivati? Mo il covid è diventato il flagello del mondo e moriremo tutti
Se avessi deciso di non fare il vaccino, dopo queste parole non l&#8217;avrei fatto ancora di più e non lo farei mai
Lo dicesse per gli anziani e basta
Sta faccenda sta diventando stucchevole


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387099 ha scritto:


> Ciao Peppe
> Ma vedi a che punto basso siamo arrivati? Mo il covid è diventato il flagello del mondo e moriremo tutti
> Se avessi deciso di non fare il vaccino, dopo queste parole non l&#8217;avrei fatto ancora di più e non lo farei mai
> Lo dicesse per gli anziani e basta
> Sta faccenda sta diventando stucchevole



Il signore in questione fa paura solo a vederlo in faccia.

Ciao Edo.
Addio democrazia, è stato bello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387097 ha scritto:


> Ma poi ad un certo punto perché uno dovrebbe farsi carico degli altri?
> Questo finto, fintissimo altruismo mi da parecchio fastidio



Il bello è che all'inizio questo fintissimo altruismo è iniziato tirando in ballo le categorie fragilissime che non avrebbero potuto sottoporsi al vaccino.

"Dobbiamo farlo per loro" era il famoso mantra.
Però negli anni precedenti non ho mai visto tutto questo altruismo per la campagna antinfluenzale...eppure per questa categoria di persone,anche un semplice raffreddore potrebbe risultare fatale.


Ora fortunatamente è caduta la maschera e non usano più queste categorie di persone per fare propaganda vaccinale.
Ora sono passati direttamente alle minacce


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387104 ha scritto:


> Il signore in questione fa paura solo a vederlo in faccia.
> 
> Ciao Edo.
> Addio democrazia, è stato bello.



Ha ragione [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] , questo è un mostro&#8230;
Democrazia una volta forse..questa nuova realtà che stanno creando fa troppa paura, roba da orwell insomma.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387107 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che all'inizio questo fintissimo altruismo è iniziato tirando in ballo le categorie fragilissime che non avrebbero potuto sottoporsi al vaccino.
> 
> "Dobbiamo farlo per loro" era il famoso mantra.
> Però negli anni precedenti non ho mai visto tutto questo altruismo per la campagna antinfluenzale...eppure per questa categoria di persone,anche un semplice raffreddore potrebbe risultare fatale.
> ...



Ma che l&#8217;altruismo sia finto è fuori discussione.
Tutti ce ne siamo sempre fregati degli anziani, dei fragili ecc
È un mantra usato dai più per giustificare questa realtà. Ma la sostanza è poca..


----------



## Kayl (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387083 ha scritto:


> Il vaccino oltre a evitare i sintomi riduce anche notevolmente il rischio di essere contagiati oltre ad evitare che si finisca in TI devastando il sistema sanitario..smettiamola di diffondere pagliacciate tutte le patologie che sono state vinte GRAZIE ai vaccini dimostrano che sono efficaci per ridurre contagi e vincere la battaglia..
> Che mi si dica che non si è sicuri di QUESTO vaccino lo accetto, che si metta addirittura in dubbio la validità del sistema vaccinale no...
> 
> Ma ovviamente alla mia provocazione non risponde nessuno...immagino ci fosse un bel vaccino per l'HIV o altre patologie sessualmente trasmissibili...anche lì ci sarebbe la fila per poter poi sc0par&#8364; senza il guanto...
> ...



anche se io ti punto una pistola alla testa sopra ad un ponte non ti sto buttando di sotto, ti sto solo incentivando a farlo da solo. Solo che se io faccio una roba del genere e crepi, io vado in galera. Se uno crepa o sviluppa una patologia a causa del vaccino invece al massimo a te e ai familiari dicono "vabbè, capita"


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387108 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione @Admin , questo è un mostro&#8230;
> Democrazia una volta forse..questa nuova realtà che stanno creando fa troppa paura, roba da orwell insomma.



Ormai è tutto in mano alla Massoneria globalista. Ma quella con la M maiucola. Questi fanno capo alle solite famiglie sioniste che tengono il mondo per le palle da secoli. Ora però fanno tutto alla luce del sole. E si sono messi a fare le cose sul serio. Come già detto, io sto davvero iniziando a rivalutare tutto. Probabilmente, quelli che sono sempre stati descritti come cattivi, mostri, mi sa che alla fine non erano davvero così cattivi. Ma per trarre le conclusioni voglio aspettare ancora un pò.

Il concetto di politica è stato stra superato. O qualcuno crede davvero all'oppofinzione di pagliacci come Salvini? Uno che fa oppofinzione sui social...

Siamo arrivati davvero al punto di non ritorno, stavolta.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387070 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora sta fesseria? Il vaccino protegge (forse) solo te, non gli altri. Dio miodei dischi rotto siete



Il vaccino permette al virus di circolare meno, quindi è più difficile che si creino nuove varianti. Questo aspetto però genera anche un simpatico paradosso. Se arriviamo a vaccinare il 90% della popolazione in Occidente ed in Africa, Asia e Sudamerica solo il 20-30%, a cosa serve tutto il lavoro fatto se poi comunque (dato incontrovertibile) la gente continua a circolare liberamente in tutto il mondo?
Fossi un giornalista porrei questa domanda a qualche virologo.

Comunque si sta andando sempre più verso una "dittatura": stamattina su La7 un parlamentare di *Italia Viva* si vantava di aver presentato in parlamento una proposta di legge che vorrebbe obbligare l'intera popolazione a vaccinarsi.
A questi personaggi si può solo rispondere: col ca.. che faccio vaccinare i miei figli, nipotini o mogli, sorelle e parenti vari incinta, che stanno allattando etc.. prima voglio dati certi.



fabri47;2387041 ha scritto:


> Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".
> 
> Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387115 ha scritto:


> Ormai è tutto in mano alla Massoneria globalista. Ma quella con la M maiucola. Questi fanno capo alle solite famiglie sioniste che tengono il mondo per le palle da secoli. Ora però fanno tutto alla luce del sole. E si sono messi a fare le cose sul serio. Come già detto, io sto davvero iniziando a rivalutare tutto. Probabilmente, quelli che sono sempre stati descritti come cattivi, mostri, mi sa che alla fine non erano davvero così cattivi. Ma per trarre le conclusioni voglio aspettare ancora un pò.
> 
> *Il concetto di politica è stato stra superato. O qualcuno crede davvero all'oppofinzione di pagliacci come Salvini? Uno che fa oppofinzione sui social...
> 
> Siamo arrivati davvero al punto di non ritorno, stavolta*.



.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

varvez;2387076 ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Stanno organizzando una manifestazione a Roma, inizialmente solo gente della ristorazione, ma mi dicono che se ne stanno aggiungendo altre, almeno così mi dicono


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387041 ha scritto:


> Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".
> 
> Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Caspita, abito a Bergamo, non ho nessuna intenzione di vaccinarmi e del lasciapassare del vile affarista non me ne frega niente.
Devo essere morto inconsapevolmente: dite a Speranza che mi avvisa di essere morto? Mi sembra il soggetto più adatto.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387115 ha scritto:


> Ormai è tutto in mano alla Massoneria globalista. Ma quella con la M maiucola. Questi fanno capo alle solite famiglie sioniste che tengono il mondo per le palle da secoli. Ora però fanno tutto alla luce del sole. E si sono messi a fare le cose sul serio. Come già detto, io sto davvero iniziando a rivalutare tutto. Probabilmente, quelli che sono sempre stati descritti come cattivi, mostri, mi sa che alla fine non erano davvero così cattivi. Ma per trarre le conclusioni voglio aspettare ancora un pò.
> 
> Il concetto di politica è stato stra superato. O qualcuno crede davvero all'oppofinzione di pagliacci come Salvini? Uno che fa oppofinzione sui social...
> 
> Siamo arrivati davvero al punto di non ritorno, stavolta.



Più passa il tempo e penso, più convengo con le tue posizioni.
Qui si sta assistendo ad un riassettamento della società. Non so bene ma qualcosa di molto strano è tangibile adesso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Luglio 2021)

Meglio morto che marchiato come una bestia pezzo di m€rda


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387041 ha scritto:


> Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".
> 
> Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.


A me non fa paura lui, ma la buona fetta di popolazione che gli dà ragione. Mi spaventa molto questa cosa, mi sento molto solo ultimamente, sostanzialmente trovo solo gente sul forum che la pensa diversamente. A distanza di un anno, anche i "ribelli" sono diventate delle pecore.

I numeri non sono mai un'opinione, ma a quanto pare la statistica é una materia oscura alla stragrande maggioranza del popolo: l'italiano medio non sa leggere un grafico ne tantomeno contestualizzare delle percentuali.


----------



## Devil man (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387125 ha scritto:


> Più passa il tempo e penso, più convengo con le tue posizioni.
> Qui si sta assistendo ad un riassettamento della società. Non so bene ma qualcosa di molto strano è tangibile adesso



abbiamo già superato lo stato di diritto...bisogna andare per vie legali oltre a manifestare..
ricorsi, sotto ricorsi e azioni legali vanno intasati i tribunali e le procure... con class action..tutto *****!!
visto che sono tutti convinti del greenpass perchè allora non fanno l'obbligo vaccinale??? 

CODARDI è un vaccino di Stato...ma ti prendi tutte le responsabilità


----------



## sette (23 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387079 ha scritto:


> Da quando è diventato medico?
> Pensi a far di conto come lo zio ntunello.
> 
> 
> Dichiarazioni gravissime.



invece Salvini da quando è diventato medico?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2021)

sette;2387150 ha scritto:


> invece Salvini da quando è diventato medico?



Salvini e Draghi sono la stessa identica cosa. Tutta facciata le dichiarazioni diverse.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2387144 ha scritto:


> abbiamo già superato lo stato di diritto...bisogna andare per vie legali oltre a manifestare..
> ricorsi, sotto ricorsi e azioni legali vanno intasati i tribunali e le procure... con class action..tutto *****!!
> visto che sono tutti convinti del greenpass perchè allora non fanno l'obbligo vaccinale???
> 
> CODARDI è un vaccino di Stato...ma ti prendi tutte le responsabilità


Il green pass infatti è la risposta vigliaccata di uno stato vigliacco

Per il resto non credo ci sia via d’uscita..


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2021)

Aggiungo che io non sono affatto anti vaccino. Ho già detto tante volte quello che ho fatto (ma sono cose mie, personali). Però obbligare le persone a vaccinarsi in cambio della presunta libertà è quanto di più meschino possa esserci. 

Ed aggiungo: se io avessi un figlio, probabilmente mi farei incatenare pur di non farglierlo fare. Ok gli adulti, ma i bambini ed i ragazzi giovani li lasciassero in pace. Tanto sto virus, a loro, gli fa un baffo.

Ho amici che lo hanno fatto, ed amici che non lo faranno. Non è che mi metto a fare distinzioni tra amici di serie A e serie B, in base ai vaccini. Ma a queli che non lo hanno fatto ho detto chiaramente che non voglio responsabilità, nè sentirmi in colpa, nel caso in cui dovessi attaccargli qualcosa. Ognuno è artefice del proprio destino, in un senso o nell'altro. Viva la libertà.


----------



## sette (23 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2387151 ha scritto:


> Salvini e Draghi sono la stessa identica cosa. Tutta facciata le dichiarazioni diverse.



ah beh allora tutti possono dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto, come dire niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2021)

sette;2387163 ha scritto:


> ah beh allora tutti possono dire tutto ed il contrario di tutto, come dire niente



Fanno parte della stessa maggioranza. Può blaterare quel che vuole sui social, ma poi la firma in CDM ce la mette la Lega tanto quanto il PD.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

sette;2387150 ha scritto:


> invece Salvini da quando è diventato medico?


Salvini nelle parole fa delle cose ed, intanto, ieri Borghi (altro quaqquaraqquà) su twitter parlava di RESISTENZA per aver impedito il green pass nei mezzi di trasporto. Salvini, Meloni ed il m5s in passato che recitava pure meglio la parte visto che facevano più casino dei primi due quando succedeva qualche porcata in parlamento, sono tutte opposizioni controllate per illudere i cittadini e convincerli a non scendere in piazza che tanto ci sono lor0h. 

Non potete immaginare, tipo, dalle mie parti molte vecchiette, nonostante siano del sud, che fino a due anni fa elogiavano Salvini come un dio o un martire, tipo Berlusconi 10-20 anni fa. A Napoli addirittura uno gli baciò la mano. LOL. Ora questa tendenza è andata scemando, soprattutto dopo che il felpa ha appoggiato Draghi.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387167 ha scritto:


> Salvini nelle parole fa delle cose ed, intanto, ieri Borghi (altro quaqquaraqquà) su twitter parlava di RESISTENZA per aver impedito il green pass nei mezzi di trasporto. Salvini, Meloni ed il m5s in passato che recitava pure meglio la parte visto che facevano più casino dei primi due quando succedeva qualche porcata in parlamento, sono tutte opposizioni controllate per illudere i cittadini e convincerli a non scendere in piazza che tanto ci sono lor0h.
> 
> Non potete immaginare, tipo, dalle mie parti molte vecchiette, nonostante siano del sud, che fino a due anni fa elogiavano Salvini come un dio o un martire, tipo Berlusconi 10-20 anni fa. A Napoli addirittura uno gli baciò la mano. LOL. Ora questa tendenza è andata scemando, soprattutto dopo che il felpa ha appoggiato Draghi.


Ma per queste persone é ancora Salvini il problema del paese  
E Salveneeee?!?!? É tipo il payroll del Milan


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387140 ha scritto:


> A me non fa paura lui, ma la buona fetta di popolazione che gli dà ragione. Mi spaventa molto questa cosa, mi sento molto solo ultimamente, sostanzialmente trovo solo gente sul forum che la pensa diversamente. A distanza di un anno, anche i "ribelli" sono diventate delle pecore.
> 
> I numeri non sono mai un'opinione, ma a quanto pare la statistica é una materia oscura alla stragrande maggioranza del popolo: l'italiano medio non sa leggere un grafico ne tantomeno contestualizzare delle percentuali.



Cambia amicizie


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Kayl;2387114 ha scritto:


> anche se io ti punto una pistola alla testa sopra ad un ponte non ti sto buttando di sotto, ti sto solo incentivando a farlo da solo. Solo che se io faccio una roba del genere e crepi, io vado in galera. Se uno crepa o sviluppa una patologia a causa del vaccino invece al massimo a te e ai familiari dicono "vabbè, capita"



E invece tutti quelli che sono morti per il covid, va bene?
Hai fatto un esempio perfetto..chi non si vaccina alimenta una pandemia che sta facendo MORTI..non so se la cosa è chiara, hanno dovuto fare le fosse comuni a NY...

Che poi ripeto, chi non si vuole vaccinare lo fa solo perché tanto subdolamente conta che vaccinandosi gli altri, loro godranno dei benefici senza doversi impegnare in prima persona...tutto qua..perché se TUTTI non ci vaccinassimo staremmo in lockdown fino alla notte dei tempi..

è come in guerra: c'è chi con coraggio imbraccia il fucile e va al fronte per gli altri e chi si nasconde nella prima buca e resta lì ad aspettare che gli altri si prendano la prima raffica..


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2387178 ha scritto:


> Cambia amicizie


Mi piacerebbe fosse come vuoi lasciare intendere, cioè che probabilmente sono io che conosco poche o nessuna persona contraria...ma non é cosi. Milioni di italiani, intelligenti, laureati, professionisti, hanno spento il cervello. Non mi va di neanche più di rispondere o confrontarmi con altri utenti, leggere "vacciniamoci tutti così ne usciremo" é diventato per me garanzia di avere di fronte (o dall' altro lato dello schermo) una persona con cui non vale la pena discutere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387161 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che io non sono affatto anti vaccino. Ho già detto tante volte quello che ho fatto (ma sono cose mie, personali). Però obbligare le persone a vaccinarsi in cambio della presunta libertà è quanto di più meschino possa esserci.
> 
> Ed aggiungo: se io avessi un figlio, probabilmente mi farei incatenare pur di non farglierlo fare. Ok gli adulti, ma i bambini ed i ragazzi giovani li lasciassero in pace. Tanto sto virus, a loro, gli fa un baffo.
> 
> Ho amici che lo hanno fatto, ed amici che non lo faranno. Non è che mi metto a fare distinzioni tra amici di serie A e serie B, in base ai vaccini. Ma a queli che non lo hanno fatto ho detto chiaramente che non voglio responsabilità, nè sentirmi in colpa, nel caso in cui dovessi attaccargli qualcosa. Ognuno è artefice del proprio destino, in un senso o nell'altro. Viva la libertà.



Perdonami admin ma questo modo di ragionare va bene in tempi normali..in tempi di crisi, o di guerra, il senso comune deve essere anteposto alle libertà del singolo..questo non perché ci sono regimi o disegni oscuri ma perché per fortuna siamo una società, una società collettiva dove tutti un pochino dobbiamo farci carico degli altri..

Lo ripeterò all'infinito..chi non si vaccina lo fa per puro EGOISMO..possono tirare fuori tutte le balle e le scuse di questo mondo ma è solo l'EGOISMO che li muove..sperano di fare i furbi a spese degli altri traendo però i vantaggi dell'agire che tanto contestano...non va bene, non è un comportamento sociale questo..e lo ripeto sono stracerto che se il covid avesse come sintomi bubboni in faccia o che ti genera flatulenza incontrollata o qualunque altra cosa che creasse una forma di umiliazione pubblica la gente starebbe facendo a pugni per farselo..invece si snobba tutto perché tanto "a morire sono solo i malati"

Sta bene chi non si vuole vaccinare, ma è giusto che siano premiate le persone che si vaccinano..gli altri se gli va bene stare in lockdown (dove finiremmo tutti senza i "*******" che si vaccinano) restano lì oppure si fanno un tampone e dimostrano che sono sani prima di poter contagiare altre persone


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387182 ha scritto:


> E invece tutti quelli che sono morti per il covid, va bene?
> Hai fatto un esempio perfetto..chi non si vaccina alimenta una pandemia che sta facendo MORTI..non so se la cosa è chiara, hanno dovuto fare le fosse comuni a NY...
> 
> Che poi ripeto, chi non si vuole vaccinare lo fa solo perché tanto subdolamente conta che vaccinandosi gli altri, loro godranno dei benefici senza doversi impegnare in prima persona...tutto qua..perché se TUTTI non ci vaccinassimo staremmo in lockdown fino alla notte dei tempi..
> ...



Ma che diavolo ti é successo? Ti sei drogato pesantemente in questi giorni?

Riguardo il lockdown rassegnati perché vaccini o meno chiudono tutto nuovamente


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387194 ha scritto:


> Perdonami admin ma questo modo di ragionare va bene in tempi normali..in tempi di crisi, o di guerra, il senso comune deve essere anteposto alle libertà del singolo..questo non perché ci sono regimi o disegni oscuri ma perché per fortuna siamo una società, una società collettiva dove tutti un pochino dobbiamo farci carico degli altri..
> 
> Lo ripeterò all'infinito..chi non si vaccina lo fa per puro EGOISMO..possono tirare fuori tutte le balle e le scuse di questo mondo ma è solo l'EGOISMO che li muove..sperano di fare i furbi a spese degli altri traendo però i vantaggi dell'agire che tanto contestano...non va bene, non è un comportamento sociale questo..e lo ripeto sono stracerto che se il covid avesse come sintomi bubboni in faccia o che ti genera flatulenza incontrollata o qualunque altra cosa che creasse una forma di umiliazione pubblica la gente starebbe facendo a pugni per farselo..invece si snobba tutto perché tanto "a morire sono solo i malati"
> 
> Sta bene chi non si vuole vaccinare, ma è giusto che siano premiate le persone che si vaccinano..gli altri se gli va bene stare in lockdown (dove finiremmo tutti senza i "*******" che si vaccinano) restano lì oppure si fanno un tampone e dimostrano che sono sani prima di poter contagiare altre persone



Vabbè ciao core, mica ti credevo un fascio a sto livello. É stato un piacere leggerti e discutere finché eri sano.


----------



## Kayl (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387194 ha scritto:


> Perdonami admin ma questo modo di ragionare va bene in tempi normali..in tempi di crisi, o di guerra, il senso comune deve essere anteposto alle libertà del singolo..questo non perché ci sono regimi o disegni oscuri ma perché per fortuna siamo una società, una società collettiva dove tutti un pochino dobbiamo farci carico degli altri..
> 
> Lo ripeterò all'infinito..chi non si vaccina lo fa per puro EGOISMO..possono tirare fuori tutte le balle e le scuse di questo mondo ma è solo l'EGOISMO che li muove..sperano di fare i furbi a spese degli altri traendo però i vantaggi dell'agire che tanto contestano...non va bene, non è un comportamento sociale questo..e lo ripeto sono stracerto che se il covid avesse come sintomi bubboni in faccia o che ti genera flatulenza incontrollata o qualunque altra cosa che creasse una forma di umiliazione pubblica la gente starebbe facendo a pugni per farselo..invece si snobba tutto perché tanto "a morire sono solo i malati"
> 
> Sta bene chi non si vuole vaccinare, *ma è giusto che siano premiate le persone che si vaccinano..*gli altri se gli va bene stare in lockdown (dove finiremmo tutti senza i "*******" che si vaccinano) restano lì oppure si fanno un tampone e dimostrano che sono sani prima di poter contagiare altre persone



pensare che vivere in modo meno libero di prima con pass da esibire e maschere da tenere in faccia sia un premio, la lobotomizzazione è completa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387198 ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo ti é successo? Ti sei drogato pesantemente in questi giorni?
> 
> Riguardo il lockdown rassegnati perché vaccini o meno chiudono tutto nuovamente



Io non credo chiuderanno tutto di nuovo..sarebbe un controsenso..
Anzi mi aspetto che per i gestori sarà più semplice perché finalmente non dovranno più chiudere ma regolarsi con un'unica regola certa: entra solo chi ha il green pass o il tampone 

Molta meno incertezza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387184 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe fosse come vuoi lasciare intendere, cioè che probabilmente sono io che conosco poche o nessuna persona contraria...ma non é cosi. Milioni di italiani, intelligenti, laureati, professionisti, hanno spento il cervello. Non mi va di neanche più di rispondere o confrontarmi con altri utenti, leggere "vacciniamoci tutti così ne usciremo" é diventato per me garanzia di avere di fronte (o dall' altro lato dello schermo) una persona con cui non vale la pena discutere.



No no, non volevo dire quello, anche qui la situazione è desolante, semplicemente trova gente che ha ancora degli ideali


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387194 ha scritto:


> Perdonami admin ma questo modo di ragionare va bene in tempi normali..in tempi di crisi, o di guerra, il senso comune deve essere anteposto alle libertà del singolo..questo non perché ci sono regimi o disegni oscuri ma perché per fortuna siamo una società, una società collettiva dove tutti un pochino dobbiamo farci carico degli altri..
> 
> Lo ripeterò all'infinito..*chi non si vaccina lo fa per puro EGOISMO*..possono tirare fuori tutte le balle e le scuse di questo mondo ma è solo l'EGOISMO che li muove..sperano di fare i furbi a spese degli altri traendo però i vantaggi dell'agire che tanto contestano...non va bene, non è un comportamento sociale questo..e lo ripeto sono stracerto che se il covid avesse come sintomi bubboni in faccia o che ti genera flatulenza incontrollata o qualunque altra cosa che creasse una forma di umiliazione pubblica la gente starebbe facendo a pugni per farselo..invece si snobba tutto perché tanto "a morire sono solo i malati"
> 
> Sta bene chi non si vuole vaccinare, ma è giusto che siano premiate le persone che si vaccinano..gli altri se gli va bene stare in lockdown (dove finiremmo tutti senza i "*******" che si vaccinano) restano lì oppure si fanno un tampone e dimostrano che sono sani prima di poter contagiare altre persone


Non generalizziamo. Ci sarà sicuramente chi non si vaccina, perchè "1l v4cc1no puzz4 e la t3rra e p1att4". Ma quanti saranno? Però che ci siano effetti avversi gravi, in alcune (?) circostanze, è vero, palese. Nel mio paese il benzinaio di fiducia della mia famiglia era intenzionato a vaccinarsi, ma dopo che il padre con Pfizer ha avuto un blocco renale dal quale fortunatamente è uscito, ha cambiato idea. Giusto per fare un esempio visto con i miei occhi.

Tra l'altro, il nostro paese ha sempre avuto un'altissima considerazione del vaccino. Ricordate proteste memorabili al punto da riempire le piazze di ogni paese, per la legge del 2017 sui vaccini obbligatori? Io no, eccetto qualche mamma no-vax presa apposta dai vari talk per ridicolizzare gli scettici. Ora sono tutti diventati complottari? Il virus esiste, inutile negarlo, ed io sono stato tra i primi ad essere scettico sui "no panico" iniziali da parte dei debunkers a gennaio 2020. Ma le misure di restrizione stanno provocando ulteriore terrore ed inquietudine e mettiamoci poi che i medicinali contro il covid hanno sempre fatto di tutto per nasconderli, è ovvio pensare male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Kayl;2387203 ha scritto:


> pensare che vivere in modo meno libero di prima con pass da esibire e maschere da tenere in faccia sia un premio, la lobotomizzazione è completa.



Chiedilo ad un siriano se non farebbe a cambio...

si vede che qua siamo tutti nati nella bambagia della bella vita, dove faccio solo quello che mi pare e quando e come mi pare..

Tutte libertà SACROSANTE che non vedo l'ora di riavere..ma come in passato qualcuno ha dovuto morire in guerra perché noi oggi avessimo quelle libertà così oggi a noi si chiede un altro sacrificio (moooolto minore)

Mi spiace ma ci dobbiamo far su le maniche perché sta situazione non si risolverà da sola


----------



## Kayl (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387218 ha scritto:


> *Chiedilo ad un siriano se non farebbe a cambio...*
> 
> si vede che qua siamo tutti nati nella bambagia della bella vita, dove faccio solo quello che mi pare e quando e come mi pare..
> 
> ...



Wow, la prossima volta che una ragazza viene picchiata dille di andare a lamentarsi da un'araba o un'indiana di umili origini


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387202 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ciao core, mica ti credevo un fascio a sto livello. É stato un piacere leggerti e discutere finché eri sano.



La mia morale è sempre stata una: la mia libertà finisce dove comincia quella degli altri

In casa mia posso fare tutto quello che mi pare, quando metto piedi fuori di casa devo rispettare anche gli altri

Lo ripeto, troppo comodo dire "io non mi vaccino" ma confido che si possa fare quello che si vuole grazie ai "fessi" che lo fanno


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Kayl;2387220 ha scritto:


> Wow, la prossima volta che una ragazza viene picchiata dille di andare a lamentarsi da un'araba o un'indiana di umili origini



Ma che razza di paragone è?
Il mio esempio era per dire che di certo non mi piace la situazione attuale ne il dover girare con mascherine e pass..ma c'è una pandemia, non è che se metto la testa sotto la sabbia sparisce..

proprio come il siriano che faceva la sua bella vita e un giorno si è ritrovato la guerra civile sull'uscio di casa e i razzi sopra la testa..

Incredibile che dopo 18 mesi ci sia ancora gente che non si è resa conto che OGGI il mondo che hanno sempre conosciuto non esiste più...lo scopo è riprendercelo, di certo non lo faremo grazie a chi si lamenta e basta


----------



## Masanijey (23 Luglio 2021)

Libertà, democrazia... Anarchia. E' un attimo passarci. In una comunità la libertà non può essere sbandierata come passepartout, ci sono e ci saranno sempre regole, altrimenti diventa giungla, far-west.

Il paradosso è che il vaccino ha proprio lo scopo ultimo di tornare a quel senso di libertà, inteso come esistenza pre-covid.
Quindi paradossalmente chi va contro al vaccino anzichè alimentare la libertà la sta ostacolando (imho).
Questo pur comprendendo chi ha timore sulla sicurezza da un punto di vista medico del vaccino, ma non chi ne fa una questione politica.

Poi fatta questa riflessione mi chiedo: ma se toccasse a voi (facendo tutti gli scongiuri) mi state quindi dicendo che in ospedale non ci andreste, vi curereste da soli in casa, giusto?
Se a stare male è uno dei vostri cari? O più in generale: vi siete mai affidati ad un medico?


----------



## Kayl (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387230 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di paragone è?
> Il mio esempio era per dire che di certo non mi piace la situazione attuale ne il dover girare con mascherine e pass..ma c'è una pandemia, non è che se metto la testa sotto la sabbia sparisce..
> 
> proprio come il siriano che faceva la sua bella vita e un giorno si è ritrovato la guerra civile sull'uscio di casa e i razzi sopra la testa..
> ...



La cosa che fa RIDERE tanto da essere patetica è che tu creda che finirà tutto quando si saranno vaccinati tutti. Il potere di comandare a bacchetta chiunque senza doverne rispondere perché c'è "il virus" da accusare? Credi davvero che i politici rinunceranno a poter fare quello che vogliono senza subire alcuna conseguenza così, perché è la cosa giusta? Il paese delle fate dove sta?


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Sembra si stia parlando di una malattia super letale che una volta contratta ti porta immediatamente alla morte... chissà perché chi é pro green pass non ha la più pallida idea della differenza fra una Tachipirina e un Oki, e non é in grado di leggere tre numeri su di una tabella...eppure...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387217 ha scritto:


> Non generalizziamo. Ci sarà sicuramente chi non si vaccina, perchè "1l v4cc1no puzz4 e la t3rra e p1att4". Ma quanti saranno? Però che ci siano effetti avversi gravi, in alcune (?) circostanze, è vero, palese. Nel mio paese il benzinaio di fiducia della mia famiglia era intenzionato a vaccinarsi, ma dopo che il padre con Pfizer ha avuto un blocco renale dal quale fortunatamente è uscito, ha cambiato idea. Giusto per fare un esempio visto con i miei occhi.
> 
> Tra l'altro, il nostro paese ha sempre avuto un'altissima considerazione del vaccino. Ricordate proteste memorabili al punto da riempire le piazze di ogni paese, per la legge del 2017 sui vaccini obbligatori? Io no, eccetto qualche mamma no-vax presa apposta dai vari talk per ridicolizzare gli scettici. Ora sono tutti diventati complottari? Il virus esiste, inutile negarlo, ed io sono stato tra i primi ad essere scettico sui "no panico" iniziali da parte dei debunkers a gennaio 2020. Ma le misure di restrizione stanno provocando ulteriore terrore ed inquietudine e mettiamoci poi che i medicinali contro il covid hanno sempre fatto di tutto per nasconderli, è ovvio pensare male.



Io non riesco a vivere nel complotto...pensare ad un complotto mondiale dove tutti i paesi stanno agendo in modo meschino alle spalle dei cittadini, è semplicemente ridicolo..

questa è la prima vera grande crisi della nostra generazione (diciamo delle ultime 3-4 generazioni)...stiamo dimostrando molta poca unità d'intenti ahimé..


----------



## varvez (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387210 ha scritto:


> Io non credo chiuderanno tutto di nuovo..sarebbe un controsenso..
> Anzi mi aspetto che per i gestori sarà più semplice perché finalmente non dovranno più chiudere ma regolarsi con un'unica regola certa: entra solo chi ha il green pass o il tampone
> 
> Molta meno incertezza



Credici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Kayl;2387237 ha scritto:


> La cosa che fa RIDERE tanto da essere patetica è che tu creda che finirà tutto quando si saranno vaccinati tutti. *Il potere di comandare a bacchetta chiunque senza doverne rispondere perché c'è "il virus" da accusare? Credi davvero che i politici rinunceranno a poter fare quello che vogliono senza subire alcuna conseguenza così, perché è la cosa giusta? Il paese delle fate dove sta?*



Aspetta che vado a recuperare il blu-ray di V-per vendetta che così te lo dico


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387243 ha scritto:


> *Io non riesco a vivere nel complotto...pensare ad un complotto mondiale dove tutti i paesi stanno agendo in modo meschino alle spalle dei cittadini, è semplicemente ridicolo..*
> 
> questa è la prima vera grande crisi della nostra generazione (diciamo delle ultime 3-4 generazioni)...stiamo dimostrando molta poca unità d'intenti ahimé..


Io prendo d'esempio l'Australia che sta agendo meglio di noi (chi sia il premier non mi interessa, destra o sinistra e cose varie) controllando le frontiere e facendo chiusure varie sì, ma poi quando si riapre si torna alla normalità e senza mascherine. C'è inevitabilmente della buona fede nell'affrontare la pandemia. L'estate di un anno fa, qui in Italia, hanno fatto di tutto per ridiffondere il virus e non si può negare facendo venire tutto e tutti qui. E pure sto green pass, dove non è valido? Negli aerei dove avrebbe più senso che nei bar al chiuso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387218 ha scritto:


> Chiedilo ad un siriano se non farebbe a cambio...
> 
> si vede che qua siamo tutti nati nella bambagia della bella vita, dove faccio solo quello che mi pare e quando e come mi pare..
> 
> ...



Patetico


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2387250 ha scritto:


> Patetico



Si si, é andato irrimediabilmente, e mi spiace, ma qua altro che lavaggio del cervello....


----------



## Stex (23 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2387079 ha scritto:


> Da quando è diventato medico?
> Pensi a far di conto come lo zio ntunello.
> 
> 
> Dichiarazioni gravissime.



guarda che ora per prendere la laurea in medicina si sta poco. c'è solo una malattia.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Luglio 2021)

*Ragazzi torniamo a commentare la notizia e, soprattutto, non diamo aggettivi agli utenti in base alla loro opinione.*


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387194 ha scritto:


> Perdonami admin ma questo modo di ragionare va bene in tempi normali..in tempi di crisi, o di guerra, il senso comune deve essere anteposto alle libertà del singolo..questo non perché ci sono regimi o disegni oscuri ma perché per fortuna siamo una società, una società collettiva dove tutti un pochino dobbiamo farci carico degli altri..
> 
> Lo ripeterò all'infinito..chi non si vaccina lo fa per puro EGOISMO..possono tirare fuori tutte le balle e le scuse di questo mondo ma è solo l'EGOISMO che li muove..sperano di fare i furbi a spese degli altri traendo però i vantaggi dell'agire che tanto contestano...non va bene, non è un comportamento sociale questo..e lo ripeto sono stracerto che se il covid avesse come sintomi bubboni in faccia o che ti genera flatulenza incontrollata o qualunque altra cosa che creasse una forma di umiliazione pubblica la gente starebbe facendo a pugni per farselo..invece si snobba tutto perché tanto "a morire sono solo i malati"
> 
> Sta bene chi non si vuole vaccinare, ma è giusto che siano premiate le persone che si vaccinano..gli altri se gli va bene stare in lockdown (dove finiremmo tutti senza i "*******" che si vaccinano) restano lì oppure si fanno un tampone e dimostrano che sono sani prima di poter contagiare altre persone



Se ti vaccini lo fai per te stesso, per non rischiare di finire in ospedale o sotto terra, non per gli altri. Sto presunto "bene sociale" è un'enorme panzana. E' stato stra dimostrato che anche chi è vaccinato può infettare.


----------



## varvez (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387256 ha scritto:


> Se ti vaccini lo fai per te stesso, per non rischiare di finire in ospedale o sotto terra, non per gli altri. Sto presunto "bene sociale" è un'enorme panzana. E' stato stra dimostrato che anche chi è vaccinato può infettare.



Esatto


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387182 ha scritto:


> E invece tutti quelli che sono morti per il covid, va bene?
> Hai fatto un esempio perfetto..chi non si vaccina alimenta una pandemia che sta facendo MORTI..non so se la cosa è chiara, hanno dovuto fare le fosse comuni a NY...
> 
> Che poi ripeto, chi non si vuole vaccinare lo fa solo perché tanto subdolamente conta che vaccinandosi gli altri, loro godranno dei benefici senza doversi impegnare in prima persona...tutto qua..perché se TUTTI non ci vaccinassimo staremmo in lockdown fino alla notte dei tempi..
> ...



Ma dai ancora paragoni la guerra a sta pandemia? Ma per cortesia dai…stendiamo un velo pietoso


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387210 ha scritto:


> Io non credo chiuderanno tutto di nuovo..sarebbe un controsenso..
> Anzi mi aspetto che per i gestori sarà più semplice perché finalmente non dovranno più chiudere ma regolarsi con un'unica regola certa: entra solo chi ha il green pass o il tampone
> 
> Molta meno incertezza


Lo sai che alla fine non succederà mai vero?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387256 ha scritto:


> Se ti vaccini lo fai per te stesso, per non rischiare di finire in ospedale o sotto terra, non per gli altri. Sto presunto "bene sociale" è un'enorme panzana. E' stato stra dimostrato che anche chi è vaccinato può infettare.



Si ma in percentuale drasticamente inferiore, i primi studi hanno mostrato riduzioni enormi nel tasso di contagiosità dei soggetti vaccinati, con cariche virali anche 20 volte inferiori...non a caso coi vaccini si sono vinte in passato battaglie contro altre patologie..ripeto, non mettiamo in dubbio l'efficacia del sistema della vaccinazione..


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387256 ha scritto:


> Se ti vaccini lo fai per te stesso, per non rischiare di finire in ospedale o sotto terra, non per gli altri. Sto presunto "bene sociale" è un'enorme panzana. E' stato stra dimostrato che anche chi è vaccinato può infettare.



.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387272 ha scritto:


> Si ma in percentuale drasticamente inferiore, i primi studi hanno mostrato riduzioni enormi nel tasso di contagiosità dei soggetti vaccinati, con cariche virali anche 20 volte inferiori...non a caso coi vaccini si sono vinte in passato battaglie contro altre patologie..ripeto, non mettiamo in dubbio l'efficacia del sistema della vaccinazione..



Ma se ci sono un sacco di vaccinati contagiati dai&#8230;


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

Io ricordo benissimo quando Ilaria Capua ( si lo so, fa parte del complotto globale anche lei), in tempi assolutamente non sospetti, disse testualmente "bisogna ancora capire se chi è vaccinato possa comunque portare in giro la malattia" , venne perculata clamorosamente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2387041 ha scritto:


> Affermazioni del premier *Mario Draghi* nella conferenza stampa del 22 luglio, in risposta ad una domanda di un giornalista di Repubblica che aveva chiesto cosa ne pensasse delle affermazioni di Salvini ("_vacciniamo e mettiamo in sicurezza chi ha dai 60 anni in su, dai 40 ai 59 scelgano, per i giovani non serve_"): "_*L'appello a non vaccinarsi è l'appello a morire, sostanzialmente. Non ti vaccini, ti ammali e m.uori, oppure fai morire, perchè non ti vaccini e contagi gli altri*_".
> 
> Ed ha aggiunto: "_Senza vaccinazione si deve chiudere tutto_".
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Faticavo a comprendere la propaganda favorevole nei confronti di quest'uomo prima e subito dopo essere stato nominato presidente del consiglio, ma mi è presto stato chiaro il motivo. 

La montatura sul covid ha ampiamente superato ogni scenario pseudo-fantastico: la quantità di menzogne (o alterazioni della realtà) per indirizzare l'individuo a farsi iniettare quel siero maledetto ha raggiunto proporzioni splatter. Ora io mi chiedo cosa si potranno inventare per forzare la siringa su coloro che avranno "resistito", e le risposte possibili (comprese quelle improbabili) mi fanno sempre più paura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387276 ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sono un sacco di vaccinati contagiati dai…



Si ma con sintomi inesistenti e che hanno una carica virale bassissima (non a caso sono tutti individuati solo per via del tracciamento), quindi la probabilità che un vaccinato asintomatico contagi un altra persona è infinitesimale..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387263 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che alla fine non succederà mai vero?



Se sarà, sarà al solito per colpa dei milioni di furbetti che ci sono in giro..

La situazione sarebbe gestibile col buon senso..poi magari trovi il ristoratore più furbo che fa entrare tutti etc....e alla fine per colpa dei furbi pagano tutti

Mi auguro vincerà il buon senso


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2387250 ha scritto:


> Patetico



Per me patetico è lamentarsi di tutto dal divano e vedere un complotto dietro ogni angolo..ma vabbé, ormai viviamo nel mondo dove andare dietro ai complotti è diventato lo sport più diffuso


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387282 ha scritto:


> Si ma con sintomi inesistenti e che hanno una carica virale bassissima (non a caso sono tutti individuati solo per via del tracciamento), quindi la probabilità che un vaccinato asintomatico contagi un altra persona è infinitesimale..



Questo è tutto da vedere&#8230;i contagi si stanno avendo ovunque anche con i vaccini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387278 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo benissimo quando Ilaria Capua ( si lo so, fa parte del complotto globale anche lei), in tempi assolutamente non sospetti, disse testualmente "bisogna ancora capire se chi è vaccinato possa comunque portare in giro la malattia" , venne perculata clamorosamente.



Non hai scelto il migliore degli esempi


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387284 ha scritto:


> Se sarà, sarà al solito per colpa dei milioni di furbetti che ci sono in giro..
> 
> La situazione sarebbe gestibile col buon senso..poi magari trovi il ristoratore più furbo che fa entrare tutti etc....e alla fine per colpa dei furbi pagano tutti
> 
> Mi auguro vincerà il buon senso



Furbetti..buon senso&#8230;
Secondo me vivi in un altro mondo al momento..
Sono cose inattuabili queste


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2387292 ha scritto:


> Non hai scelto il migliore degli esempi



Cronaca di un fatto realmente avvenuto, nulla più.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387278 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo benissimo quando Ilaria Capua ( si lo so, fa parte del complotto globale anche lei), in tempi assolutamente non sospetti, disse testualmente "bisogna ancora capire se chi è vaccinato possa comunque portare in giro la malattia" , venne perculata clamorosamente.



Vabbè ne ha sparata una delle tante e ci ha azzeccato..la somma veterinaria 
Anche un orologio rotto 2 volte al giorno segna l’ora esatta…


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387291 ha scritto:


> Questo è tutto da vedere&#8230;i contagi si stanno avendo ovunque anche con i vaccini



Le coperture vaccinali ad oggi sono insufficienti per numeri..ma del resto finché è pieno di gente "più sveglia" che non si vaccina hai voglia...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387296 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ne ha sparata una delle tante e ci ha azzeccato..la somma veterinaria
> Anche un orologio rotto 2 volte al giorno segna l&#8217;ora esatta&#8230;



Beh dai, aver azzeccato la cosa più importante di tutte in questo momento, non è stata una brutta "sentita"


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387298 ha scritto:


> Le coperture vaccinali ad oggi sono insufficienti per numeri..ma del resto finché è pieno di gente "più sveglia" che non si vaccina hai voglia...



Basta che non tiri fuori la storiella del bene comune perché la trovo quantomeno ridicola


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387288 ha scritto:


> Per me patetico è lamentarsi di tutto dal divano e vedere un complotto dietro ogni angolo..ma vabbé, ormai viviamo nel mondo dove andare dietro ai complotti è diventato lo sport più diffuso



Si però che palle. Fa così figo dare del complottista a chiunque non sia appecorato all&#8217;unico pensiero ormai tollerato?

Sempre nel rispetto di tutte le idee, eh


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2387299 ha scritto:


> Beh dai, aver azzeccato la cosa più importante di tutte in questo momento, non è stata una brutta "sentita"



Come tuttosport che azzecca una trattativa importante (Ronaldo) in mezzo ad una sequela di baggianate da far impallidire un giornaletto scandalistico


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387284 ha scritto:


> Se sarà, sarà al solito per colpa dei milioni di furbetti che ci sono in giro.


Non te lo chiedo polemicamente giuro: hai letto la percentuale di vaccinati per fasce di età? Hai letto la tabella delle morti per fasce di età? Sei un grado di capire e comprendere tali percentuali /numeri? Ribadisco che non ti sto sfottendo. 
Se non lo hai fatto, ti invito a cliccare su Google il primo risultato digitando "vaccini covid Italia 24ore", e a leggere il rapporto dell'ISS, comprensivo di tabella a pagina 20/21, digitando sempre sul motore di ricerca "epicentro luglio covid" e cliccando sul primo risultato. Ne vale la pena credimi, impieghi una ventina di minuti massimo ed é interessante. Leggi entrambe le pagine però, il primo link é un riepilogo sulla vaccinazione che fa il sole24ore prendendo dati ufficiali, il secondo é un documento PDF ufficiale dell' ISS.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

milanforever26;2387284 ha scritto:


> * se sarà, sarà al solito per colpa dei milioni di furbetti che ci sono in giro..
> *
> la situazione sarebbe gestibile col buon senso..poi magari trovi il ristoratore più furbo che fa entrare tutti etc....e alla fine per colpa dei furbi pagano tutti
> 
> mi auguro vincerà il buon senso



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2021)

Masanijey;2387231 ha scritto:


> Poi fatta questa riflessione mi chiedo: ma se toccasse a voi (facendo tutti gli scongiuri) mi state quindi dicendo che in ospedale non ci andreste, vi curereste da soli in casa, giusto?
> Se a stare male è uno dei vostri cari? O più in generale: vi siete mai affidati ad un medico?



Ma questa da chi l'hai sentita ? Da Burioni ? Da Crisanti ? Da Ricciardi ? Dalla Capua,che qualche giorno fa farneticava di una ipotetica tassa di 1.000/2000&#8364; al giorno per i non vacinati finiti in terapia intensiva ?
O da qualcuno non presente in questa lista ?


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387318 ha scritto:


> Ma questa da chi l'hai sentita ? Da Burioni ? Da Crisanti ? Da Ricciardi ? Dalla Capua,che qualche giorno fa farneticava di una ipotetica tassa di 1.000/2000&#8364; al giorno per i non vacinati finiti in terapia intensiva ?
> O da qualcuno non presente in questa lista ?



La Capua è vergognosa, probabilmente tra tutti quelli che citi è la più pericolosa, perchè con certe discorsi stimola l'odio tra le parti. Cosa c'è di peggio che sentirsi dire che i malati non vaccinati costano allo Stato e quindi a noi cittadini? 
E' la classica radical chic, da salottino della Gruber, prestata alla politica che vuole moralizzare i pezzenti (li tratta così, pur usando termini "accettabili" come "analfabetismo scientifico") senza però pensare alle conseguenze ed all'eco di certe affermazioni fatte in tv.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387303 ha scritto:


> Si però che palle. Fa così figo dare del complottista a chiunque non sia appecorato all&#8217;unico pensiero ormai tollerato?
> 
> Sempre nel rispetto di tutte le idee, eh



No, assolutamente..
Non è questione di appecorarsi..e infatti non do certo del complottista a te..ma quando l'obiezione che si muove è sempre la solita ovvero che c'è una cupola con disegni oscuri che ci vuole tutti chiusi in casa, drogati col vaccino con dentro chissà cosa che ci vogliono far fare per controllarci...scusate ma io ci vedo troppa televisione dentro...

Poi sottolineo che non ho usato io per primo il termine patetico..l'unica "offesa" di cui mi attribuisco paternità è il termine parassita..che lo so, è brutto..ma purtroppo descrive perfettamente il comportamento di chi oggi non si vuole vaccinare aspettando che lo facciano gli altri


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2021)

Anche questa discussione dimostra che stanno riuscendo benissimo nel loro compito. Vi (io no, sto bene con tutti e non faccio nessun distinguo) stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri. E siamo solo all&#8217;antipasto. Vedremo cosa accadrà in autunno tra ripresa vera dei contagi, tensioni sociali e licenziamenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387302 ha scritto:


> Basta che non tiri fuori la storiella del bene comune perché la trovo quantomeno ridicola



Per me bene comune è anche cercare di tornare alla normalità di prima..sperando si possa (io confido che ne usciremo, purtroppo era puerile pensare che una pandemia durasse 8-12 mesi..)

Se vaccinandomi aiuto un minimo ad avvicinare quel momento lo faccio..per me, ma anche per gli altri..sarò scemo io che ragiono così..ma immagino i medici che nella prima ondata invece di aiutare i malati rischiando i contagi (e quanti ne sono morti?) se la fossero data a gambe dagli ospedali..

Cosa avremmo detto di loro? e loro andavano incontro al virus senza sapere nulla, a volte senza nemmeno i DPI..non ad un vaccino che ha dato una manciata di problemi su milioni di dosi somministrate


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387352 ha scritto:


> Anche questa discussione dimostra che stanno riuscendo benissimo nel loro compito. Vi (io no, sto bene con tutti e non faccio nessun distinguo) stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri. E siamo solo all&#8217;antipasto. Vedremo cosa accadrà in autunno tra ripresa vera dei contagi, tensioni sociali e licenziamenti.



Sarà guerra civile, e il lavoro di draghi e dell'UE sarà completo, svendita del paese a Francia e Germania, milioni di posti di lavoro persi per sempre perché tanto c'è già chi disposto a lavorare a 3&#8364; l'ora, gli schiavi


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387305 ha scritto:


> Non te lo chiedo polemicamente giuro: hai letto la percentuale di vaccinati per fasce di età? Hai letto la tabella delle morti per fasce di età? Sei un grado di capire e comprendere tali percentuali /numeri? Ribadisco che non ti sto sfottendo.
> Se non lo hai fatto, ti invito a cliccare su Google il primo risultato digitando "vaccini covid Italia 24ore", e a leggere il rapporto dell'ISS, comprensivo di tabella a pagina 20/21, digitando sempre sul motore di ricerca "epicentro luglio covid" e cliccando sul primo risultato. Ne vale la pena credimi, impieghi una ventina di minuti massimo ed é interessante. Leggi entrambe le pagine però, il primo link é un riepilogo sulla vaccinazione che fa il sole24ore prendendo dati ufficiali, il secondo é un documento PDF ufficiale dell' ISS.



Si ma lo capiamo che se non si arriva ad una copertura vaccinale che permetta di raggiungere l'immunità di gregge non se ne uscirà mai?..
Non ci arrivi mai all'80-85% di copertura se vaccini solo le fasce a rischio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2387341 ha scritto:


> La Capua è vergognosa, probabilmente tra tutti quelli che citi è la più pericolosa, perchè con certe discorsi stimola l'odio tra le parti. Cosa c'è di peggio che sentirsi dire che i malati non vaccinati costano allo Stato e quindi a noi cittadini?
> E' la classica radical chic, da salottino della Gruber, prestata alla politica che vuole moralizzare i pezzenti (li tratta così, pur usando termini "accettabili" come "analfabetismo scientifico") senza però pensare alle conseguenze ed all'eco di certe affermazioni fatte in tv.



Clarenzio,e pensare che mentre in Italia si assisteva ai baci,abbracci e spritz di zingaretti,alle iniziative 'abbraccia un cinese',e poi alla guerra tra virologi (ai tempi sconosciuti),la Capua era una delle poche ad aver azzeccato molte cose in ambito covid.
Messa a confronto con i "nostri" virologi,sembrava anche molto seria e praparata,al contrario dei nostri ormai trasformati in superstar da salotto televisivo.

Poi da quando Bassetti le ha dato della "veterinaria" ,da li è iniziato il suo declino, arrivando a tirare fuori queste affermazioni vergognose.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2387352 ha scritto:


> Anche questa discussione dimostra che stanno riuscendo benissimo nel loro compito. *Vi* (io no, sto bene con tutti e non faccio nessun distinguo) *stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri*. E siamo solo all&#8217;antipasto. Vedremo cosa accadrà in autunno tra ripresa vera dei contagi, tensioni sociali e licenziamenti.





Ringhio8;2387356 ha scritto:


> Sarà guerra civile, *e il lavoro di draghi e dell'UE sarà completo, svendita del paese a Francia e Germania*, milioni di posti di lavoro persi per sempre perché tanto c'è già chi disposto a lavorare a 3&#8364; l'ora, gli schiavi



è questo che intendo con complottismo..vedere disegni massonici dietro alle cose..come se ci fosse una grande mano che muove tutto..
Che poi io sono il primo a pensare che la Cina abbia scientemente rilasciato il virus come mossa contro l'Occidente, ne sono straconvinto, ci hanno letteralmente attaccato...ma non metto certo in discussione che ci sia il virus e che tocchi farci i conti

Addirittura adesso è tutto un complotto per accaparrarsi l'italia...come se negli altri paesi occidentali se la passassero bene..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387354 ha scritto:


> Per me bene comune è anche cercare di tornare alla normalità di prima..sperando si possa (io confido che ne usciremo, purtroppo era puerile pensare che una pandemia durasse 8-12 mesi..)
> 
> Se vaccinandomi aiuto un minimo ad avvicinare quel momento lo faccio..per me, ma anche per gli altri..sarò scemo io che ragiono così..ma immagino i medici che nella prima ondata invece di aiutare i malati rischiando i contagi (e quanti ne sono morti?) se la fossero data a gambe dagli ospedali..
> 
> Cosa avremmo detto di loro? e loro andavano incontro al virus senza sapere nulla, a volte senza nemmeno i DPI..non ad un vaccino che ha dato una manciata di problemi su milioni di dosi somministrate



Ultimamente hai la tendenza a mischiare capre e cavoli però. Ma che tiri in ballo o medici che per loro natura fanno questo e altro? Ma davvero dici? Mah


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387359 ha scritto:


> Si ma lo capiamo che se non si arriva ad una copertura vaccinale che permetta di raggiungere l'immunità di gregge non se ne uscirà mai?..
> Non ci arrivi mai all'80-85% di copertura se vaccini solo le fasce a rischio...



Ormai l&#8217;immunità di gregge è un mantra assoluto eh..


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387359 ha scritto:


> Si ma lo capiamo che se non si arriva ad una copertura vaccinale che permetta di raggiungere l'immunità di gregge non se ne uscirà mai?..
> Non ci arrivi mai all'80-85% di copertura se vaccini solo le fasce a rischio...



innanzitutto sta storia dell'immunità di gregge non si può sentire, 
- non è mai stata provata scientificamente, la percentuale è sempre stata aumentata sulla base di teorie, ma legate all'immunità naturale, non tramite vaccini.

da wikipedia:

Evidenze scientifiche
Nonostante vari studi abbiano evidenziato la sua plausibilità,[25] allo stato attuale risulta difficile dimostrare direttamente l'esistenza dell'immunità di gregge;

- con un virus che muta, la tua bella immunità di gregge va a farsi benedire. vedi vaccino antinfluenzale.

inoltre, andate a vedere l'india, con una percentuale di vaccinati prossima al 100% cosa sta succedendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387379 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente hai la tendenza a mischiare capre e cavoli però. Ma che tiri in ballo o medici che per loro natura fanno questo e altro? Ma davvero dici? Mah



Ma veramente il lavoro del medico è curare ma non rischiare la vita per farlo...semplicemente sono stati coraggiosi, hanno messo il loro ruolo sociale davanti al loro interesse personale..

L'esempio, come per il soldato in guerra, è sempre quello del dare un po' di sé per gli altri, per la società...perché lo si voglia o no questa è una battaglia da cui se ne esce solo se tutti remano dalla stessa parte...altrimenti non ne usciremo molto più lentamente..oppure mai..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387298 ha scritto:


> Le coperture vaccinali ad oggi sono insufficienti per numeri..ma del resto finché è pieno di gente "più sveglia" che non si vaccina hai voglia...



In questo momento il problema non è chi non si vaccina, ma lo potrebbe diventare.
Basterebbe che chiunque non voglia vaccinarsi non lo faccia senza poi spendersi per convincere anche gli altri a non farlo e tutto si risolverebbe con tranquillità.

Ma l'intenzione di molti non è difendere il proprio diritto a non vaccinarsi o ad avere una vita libera da vincoli, l'obbiettivo è dimostrare che la posizione critica con il sistema (quella non appecoronata per intenderci) è quella corretta e che questa è una delle tante occasioni per dimostrare che il mondo va ribaltato e va cambiato secondo dettami diversi (diciamo che Trump è un buon leader al riguardo).

Insomma, la battaglia sanitaria come campo per la battaglia politica.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387370 ha scritto:


> Clarenzio,e pensare che mentre in Italia si assisteva ai baci,abbracci e spritz di zingaretti,alle iniziative 'abbraccia un cinese',e poi alla guerra tra virologi (ai tempi sconosciuti),la Capua era una delle poche ad aver azzeccato molte cose in ambito covid.
> Messa a confronto con i "nostri" virologi,sembrava anche molto seria e praparata,al contrario dei nostri ormai trasformati in superstar da salotto televisivo.
> 
> Poi da quando Bassetti le ha dato della "veterinaria" ,da li è iniziato il suo declino, arrivando a tirare fuori queste affermazioni vergognose.



Anche Bassetti all'inizio, nei giorni d'oro di Burioni, era uno dei più moderati che non andava in tv solo per creare allarmismo.
Vedendo come si è ridotto ora mi vien da riflettere su cosa si arrivi a fare pur di non perdere il proprio posticino in tv. Società vanesia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Alkampfer;2387381 ha scritto:


> innanzitutto sta storia dell'immunità di gregge non si può sentire,
> - non è mai stata provata scientificamente, la percentuale è sempre stata aumentata sulla base di teorie, ma legate all'immunità naturale, non tramite vaccini.
> 
> da wikipedia:
> ...



Ma dove le trovate ste notizie??

In India hanno AD OGGI 330milioni di vaccinati con una sola dose (ma è solo il 24% della popolazione) e solo 85milioni di vaccinati in doppia dose (6.3% della popolazione)...e già solo così viaggiano a 40mila casi al giorno contro i 400.000 al giorno di maggio


L'immunità di gregge non esisterà..eppure coi vaccini si sono sconfitte molte malattie..saranno inutili


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387383 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente il lavoro del medico è curare ma non rischiare la vita per farlo...semplicemente sono stati coraggiosi, hanno messo il loro ruolo sociale davanti al loro interesse personale..
> 
> L'esempio, come per il soldato in guerra, è sempre quello del dare un po' di sé per gli altri, per la società...perché lo si voglia o no questa è una battaglia da cui se ne esce solo se tutti remano dalla stessa parte...altrimenti non ne usciremo molto più lentamente..oppure mai..



Arindaghete col soldato 
Ma come puoi minimamente pensare che sia la stessa cosa? Sono allibito totalmente.

Il medico cura, in qualsiasi condizione. I medici hanno fatto anche di peggio altro che covid


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2387391 ha scritto:


> Anche Bassetti all'inizio, nei giorni d'oro di Burioni, era uno dei più moderati che non andava in tv solo per creare allarmismo.
> Vedendo come si è ridotto ora mi vien da riflettere su cosa si arrivi a fare pur di non perdere il proprio posticino in tv. Società vanesia.



Perché bassetti è un altro che non ha dignità e pur di mangiare una fetta di torta ha capito che ti devi uniformare o sei fuori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2387395 ha scritto:


> Arindaghete col soldato
> Ma come puoi minimamente pensare che sia la stessa cosa? Sono allibito totalmente.
> 
> Il medico cura, in qualsiasi condizione. I medici hanno fatto anche di peggio altro che covid



Vabbé dai tutti c'hanno un dovere sociale meno che il cittadino comune...ma del resto siamo un paese dove ancora si vede gente che getta immondizia dalla macchina in corsa o le cicche per terra..che possiamo pretendere..


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387406 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai tutti c'hanno un dovere sociale meno che il cittadino comune...ma del resto siamo un paese dove ancora si vede gente che getta immondizia dalla macchina in corsa o le cicche per terra..che possiamo pretendere..



Il cittadino comune ne ha fatto fin troppo di "dovere sociale"....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2021)

Stex;2387254 ha scritto:


> guarda che ora per prendere la laurea in medicina si sta poco. c'è solo una malattia.



ahahhaha bellissima questa.
Grande.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2021)

sette;2387150 ha scritto:


> invece Salvini da quando è diventato medico?



Il mio non era mica un attacco politico.
Vale per tutti.


----------



## Masanijey (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387318 ha scritto:


> Ma questa da chi l'hai sentita ? Da Burioni ? Da Crisanti ? Da Ricciardi ? Dalla Capua,che qualche giorno fa farneticava di una ipotetica tassa di 1.000/2000€ al giorno per i non vacinati finiti in terapia intensiva ?
> O da qualcuno non presente in questa lista ?



La mia era una domanda posta a chi in questo forum vede il vaccino come la peste. 
Non c'era niente di politico e per fortuna la mia testolina mi permette ancora di partorire un pensiero tutto mio


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387305 ha scritto:


> Non te lo chiedo polemicamente giuro: hai letto la percentuale di vaccinati per fasce di età? Hai letto la tabella delle morti per fasce di età? Sei un grado di capire e comprendere tali percentuali /numeri? Ribadisco che non ti sto sfottendo.
> Se non lo hai fatto, ti invito a cliccare su Google il primo risultato digitando "vaccini covid Italia 24ore", e a leggere il rapporto dell'ISS, comprensivo di tabella a pagina 20/21, digitando sempre sul motore di ricerca "epicentro luglio covid" e cliccando sul primo risultato. Ne vale la pena credimi, impieghi una ventina di minuti massimo ed é interessante. Leggi entrambe le pagine però, il primo link é un riepilogo sulla vaccinazione che fa il sole24ore prendendo dati ufficiali, il secondo é un documento PDF ufficiale dell' ISS.


 [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] non hai letto eh...niente, é più facile continuare a tacciare tutti di complottismo che informarsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8;2387408 ha scritto:


> Il cittadino comune ne ha fatto fin troppo di "dovere sociale"....



Appunto...dopo un anno di sacrifici (non per tutti, molti se la sono spassata quasi) forse c'è uno spiraglio per non dover piombare di nuovo nell'incubo e non lo coglieremo..


In ogni caso è una crociata persa che non mi metto nemmeno a combattere, mi sono già beccato sufficienti "vaffa", ovviamente ognuno farà quello che gli pare...dal canto mio felice di essermi vaccinato e spero il green pass verrà usato il più possibile

altro da dire non ho


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387416 ha scritto:


> Appunto...dopo un anno di sacrifici (non per tutti, molti se la sono spassata quasi) forse c'è uno spiraglio per non dover piombare di nuovo nell'incubo e non lo coglieremo..
> 
> 
> In ogni caso è una crociata persa che non mi metto nemmeno a combattere, mi sono già beccato sufficienti "vaffa", ovviamente ognuno farà quello che gli pare...dal canto mio felice di essermi vaccinato e spero il green pass verrà usato il più possibile
> ...


Ti rimane solo informarti praticamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387415 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] non hai letto eh...niente, é più facile continuare a tacciare tutti di complottismo che informarsi



Francamente in queste tabelle non ho riscontrato nulla di clamoroso..non so tu cosa ci hai letto di tanto strano


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387421 ha scritto:


> Francamente in queste tabelle non ho riscontrato nulla di clamoroso..non so tu cosa ci hai letto di tanto strano


I numeri non sono un'opinione. Il pericolo lo vede solamente il governo e le persone che si informano unicamente tramite Tg1. Se i numeri non si sanno interpretare é normale non capire che , se il vaccino fa il suo dovere, siamo fuori dall'emergenza sanitaria già abbondantemente da settimane. All'attuale tasso di vaccinazione (quindi senza il bisogno del green pass), per l'ultima settimana di agosto l'80% della popolazione over12 sarà vaccinata.


----------



## Masanijey (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387305 ha scritto:


> Non te lo chiedo polemicamente giuro: hai letto la percentuale di vaccinati per fasce di età? Hai letto la tabella delle morti per fasce di età? Sei un grado di capire e comprendere tali percentuali /numeri? Ribadisco che non ti sto sfottendo.
> Se non lo hai fatto, ti invito a cliccare su Google il primo risultato digitando "vaccini covid Italia 24ore", e a leggere il rapporto dell'ISS, comprensivo di tabella a pagina 20/21, digitando sempre sul motore di ricerca "epicentro luglio covid" e cliccando sul primo risultato. Ne vale la pena credimi, impieghi una ventina di minuti massimo ed é interessante. Leggi entrambe le pagine però, il primo link é un riepilogo sulla vaccinazione che fa il sole24ore prendendo dati ufficiali, il secondo é un documento PDF ufficiale dell' ISS.



Parti però dal presupposto che un vaccinato con doppia dose sia contagioso allo stesso modo di un vaccinato con una sola dose ed allo stesso modo di un non vaccinato. Cosa che attualmente è tutta da stabilire.
Qualora fosse dimostrato che si è portatori allo stesso modo allora ti darei ragione sul fatto che bisognerebbe vaccinare analizzando le fasce di età (è questo il tuo messaggio suppongo).
Ma in caso contrario?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2387423 ha scritto:


> I numeri non sono un'opinione. Il pericolo lo vede solamente il governo e le persone che si informano unicamente tramite Tg1. Se i numeri non si sanno interpretare é normale non capire che , se il vaccino fa il suo dovere, siamo fuori dall'emergenza sanitaria già abbondantemente da settimane. All'attuale tasso di vaccinazione (quindi senza il bisogno del green pass), per l'ultima settimana di agosto l'80% della popolazione over12 sarà vaccinata.



E quindi? Premesso che hanno già detto che l'80% non è sufficiente ma si dovrebbe cercare di arrivare all'88% almeno ciò non toglie che fino a fine agosto (per me si andrà a settembre inoltrato, vedremo sotto le ferie come caleranno i numeri) non saremo a quella soglia..

Poi è ovvio che chi non ha intenzione di vaccinarsi il green pass non lo vuole..

Io ero contro l'ingiusto green pass per le tempistiche cambiate in corsa..l'ultimo aggiustamento lo rende più accettabile...


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387426 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Premesso che hanno già detto che l'80% non è sufficiente ma si dovrebbe cercare di arrivare all'88% almeno ciò non toglie che fino a fine agosto (per me si andrà a settembre inoltrato, vedremo sotto le ferie come caleranno i numeri) non saremo a quella soglia..
> 
> Poi è ovvio che chi non ha intenzione di vaccinarsi il green pass non lo vuole..
> 
> Io ero contro l'ingiusto green pass per le tempistiche cambiate in corsa..l'ultimo aggiustamento lo rende più accettabile...


Allora non hai letto le tabelle mi spiace. Quel 20% scoperto sono tutti ragazzi e ragazzini, che non si ospedalizzano, con o senza vaccino. I novax, 5g, scie chimiche e company saranno meno dell'1% della popolazione. Con interpretare i numeri intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## Dexter (23 Luglio 2021)

Masanijey;2387424 ha scritto:


> Parti però dal presupposto che un vaccinato con doppia dose sia contagioso allo stesso modo di un vaccinato con una sola dose ed allo stesso modo di un non vaccinato. Cosa che attualmente è tutta da stabilire.
> Qualora fosse dimostrato che si è portatori allo stesso modo allora ti darei ragione sul fatto che bisognerebbe vaccinare analizzando le fasce di età (è questo il tuo messaggio suppongo).
> Ma in caso contrario?


Il tampone chiesto da Draghi ai 25 giornalisti vaccinati con doppia dose non ti basta? Ma anche fosse ancora da stabilire , é ormai noto come l ospedalizzazione da covid riguardi quasi solo fasce di età dove la vaccinazione é già ben oltre l'80%..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387406 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai tutti c'hanno un dovere sociale meno che il cittadino comune...ma del resto siamo un paese dove ancora si vede gente che getta immondizia dalla macchina in corsa o le cicche per terra..che possiamo pretendere..



E di nuovo ma cosa c’entra?
Tu pretendi robe non dovute è diverso. E fai un mischione di roba per portare acqua al tuo mulino…
Dopo 1 anno e mezzo che faccio sacrifici, questo è un discorso che mi da fastidio. E mi sono vaccinato per poter tentare di avere un po’ di normalità non per gli altri. A tutti noi, degli altri è sempre fregato poco ma ora è bello farcirsi la bocca di dovere civico o aiutiamo gli altri.
Ad un certo punto, si tuteli che rischia e stop. Il resto non è un problema mio


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387392 ha scritto:


> L'immunità di gregge non esisterà..eppure coi vaccini si sono sconfitte molte malattie..saranno inutili



il vaccino anti-influenzale non ha sconfitto l'influenza. e mai potrà farlo.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387426 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Premesso che hanno già detto che l'80% non è sufficiente ma si dovrebbe cercare di arrivare all'88% .



dove sono le evidenze scientifiche di quanto dici. se le trovi ti danno il nobel.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2021)

Che quelli di una certa età siano corsi a vaccinarsi lo capisco perfettamente, l'avrei fatto pure io al loro posto. Io, guarito dal covid, non ci corro di certo...ho il green pass fino a settembre, però è evidente che mi "costringono" ad andare a farmi l'unica dose per avere altri nove mesi di lascia passareper poter fare cose piuttosto banali.


----------

